# Finnex led light



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

does anyone have any information as to why the site is closed down. Finnex Products are no longer sold in the Canadian Marketplace.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Curious as well, if anyone knows that would be sweet


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I think they're getting rebrand as Aquatop, I don't see how the website was able to compare with BigAl.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

There is a unconfirmed rumour of not meeting Canadian certification.


----------

